# Where are these *default* (TPL) MMIO values coming from ???



## (00) (Feb 26, 2022)

My *default* (TPL) MMIO values are different from what's set in my *BIOS* and in *ThrottleStop*. Where are these values coming from ???

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 26, 2022)

The turbo power limits in the BIOS for most computers only control the MSR turbo power limits. I saw an older computer that had separate access to the MSR and MMIO power limits in the BIOS but I think that option is rare.

If you boot up and run ThrottleStop, if it does not find a ThrottleStop.INI configuration file, it will read both the MSR power limits and the MMIO power limits from the CPU. The values in the Turbo Power Limits section will then show whatever the BIOS has set them to. ThrottleStop reads this info from the MSR power limit register and from the MMIO memory location. ThrottleStop updates this info in real time.






Some laptops change the MMIO power limits depending on what power plan you are using. If you have any laptop power management software, change profiles and watch for any changes to the MSR or MMIO power limits.

Some laptops are sneaky / dishonest. For PL1 and PL2 they might show you values like 70W and 107W. The MSR power limits might be set to these values but then they go and set low ball power limit values for the MMIO power limits. The lower values are always in control so the 70W power limit might get ignored.


----------



## (00) (Feb 26, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Some laptops change the MMIO power limits depending on what power plan you are using. If you have any laptop power management software, change profiles and watch for any changes to the MSR or MMIO power limits.
> 
> Some laptops are sneaky / dishonest. For PL1 and PL2 they might show you values like 70W and 107W. The MSR power limits might be set to these values but then they go and set low ball power limit values for the MMIO power limits. The lower values are always in control so the 70W power limit might get ignored.



I copy that. I will experiment with it, when I get home.

Thanks a lot Sensei 先生

m(_ _)m


----------

